# apprenticeship interview



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

psd7.3 said:


> getting ready to do my lineman apprenticeship interview, im kinda nervous because instead of a high school diploma I have a GED, will this hurt me?


You have no idea how much I'm laughing inside right now! 

1. "We are not electricians!" Directly from a line crew foreman.

2. "Lineman................ broad backs, narrow minds." Directly from an instructor.

All in good fun. Good luck.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Did you not ask the requirements before applying? I am sure they would have told you. You should have been able to view them on-line.


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes it said high school diploma or GED
but wasn't sure if they would hold having a GED against me


----------

